# Stopped smoking at 165



## Zizo79 (Jun 16, 2021)

Ran my smoker at 215 regress. 7lbs brisket. Internal temps went up to 165 degrees. Turned off the smoker for 2 hours (had to leave). Temps drop to 95 degrees. Can I still smoke it or toss it? Cheers


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 17, 2021)

Keep cooking, once it reaches 160 internal, the baddies are dead.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2021)

^^^^^^^ As said above, just keep cooking it,  your fine!
Al


----------



## Zizo79 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2021)

No Problemo!!

Near


----------



## bill1 (Jun 18, 2021)

I"m not so convinced.  Sounds like the surface spent 2 hours at a temp over refrigerator temps but <95F.  If you now recook to >190 throughout, and eat or refrigerate quickly, all bacteria may be dead, but the meat may have been irretrievably ruined.  I'd keep cooking, but be very wary of the first taste.  If it's funny at all, I'd pass.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2021)

bill1
 Ruined by what? Just curious...JJ


----------



## bill1 (Jun 19, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> bill1
> Ruined by what? Just curious...JJ


It was up to 2 hours in the danger zone so meat spoilage seems to be a possibility.  Granted the meat was largely cooked at the start of that 2 hours, and one should worry more of spoilage of raw meat than cooked meat, but even cooked meat shouldn't sit out for 2 hours...although I suppose that's what buffet meals do regularly.      Perhaps I overreacted?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 19, 2021)

By FDA Food Code Cooked food, ready to eat,  can be on a serving line, with or without heat, up to 4 hours exposed to air. Yes, like a Buffet or Sandwiches in Grab and Go displays. In the above situation, the meat was in a Closed Smoker. It would take some pretty Determined Bacteria to get in that Hot Smoker, even after 2 hours still 95, on to the likely even Hotter Meat, on the dry Salty Surface and multiply to any dangerous level. Its just not that likely. Bacteria need Perfect growing conditions, raw Chicken at room temp, to grow rapidly. And even with raw chicken Food Code allows 2 hours at room temp to prep.
Kudos as you are thinking along the right track...JJ


----------



## bill1 (Jun 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> By FDA Food Code Cooked food, ready to eat,  can be on a serving line, with or without heat, up to 4 hours exposed to air..... In the above situation, the meat was in a Closed Smoker...


Very good point about a closed smoker being better than out in the fresh air.  
And the 4-hr rule for cooked food was news to me and is totally consistent with everyday experience.  
Yes, I over-reacted...thanks for talking some sense into me.


----------



## Zizo79 (Jun 20, 2021)

Thank you Chef!


----------

